# Free Chinook Hop Flowers



## matt white (28/4/09)

Hi all,

I have about a kilo of home grown, dried '09 chinook hop flowers that are excess to my needs. 

Send a stamped self addressed envelope to me and I'll post out to interested parties in 100 gram lots.

First 10 to PM me for my postal address get the flowers.

I dont know the AAU etc but hey its chinook, so its a great bittering hop in APA's. Very under rated as a flavour and aroma hop in my opinion.

Cheers,

Gil


----------



## bradsbrew (28/4/09)

pm sent


----------



## Burchman82 (28/4/09)

pm sent too cheers!


----------



## chappo1970 (28/4/09)

bradsbrew said:


> pm sent




You'se snooze, you'se loose! 

Brads"lightening"brew


----------



## kram (28/4/09)

PM'ed also, 4 mins after the post but these things go so quick you never know who's gonna get in!


----------



## Cocko (28/4/09)

PM sent!

I have a feeling gilbrew's inbox is about to collapse!


----------



## matt white (28/4/09)

Cocko said:


> PM sent!
> 
> I have a feeling gilbrew's inbox is about to collapse!



Already has...sorry!


----------



## wyatt_girth (28/4/09)

Guess I was too slow but PM sent anyway


----------



## Cocko (28/4/09)

gilbrew said:


> Already has...sorry!



So who scored the goods?

Also, awesome community/sharing spirit!

Cheers either way!


----------



## manticle (28/4/09)

I'm guessing I was too late but thanks for the offer.


----------



## matt white (28/4/09)

All gone.

Expect a sample of the produce from all parties however.

Cheers,

Gil


----------



## kram (28/4/09)

Cheers again for the generosity Gil. I'll send down a bottle of whatever I may end up brewing with it.


----------



## matt white (28/4/09)

Hops go to:

bradsbrew
kram
burchman82
cocko
Sammus
NickB
Wyatt girth
mearesy
manticle
kilerrx4

To answer your questions, post me a padded postbag (No 2 size I think, about $1.50) with your name, address and a stamp for envelope than 150grams attached. Postage should cost under $3 depending on your location but ask the post person.

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (28/4/09)

kram said:


> Cheers again for the generosity Gil. I'll send down a bottle of whatever I may end up brewing with it.



+1. Will send a bottle of APA I make with this one. your Chinook flowers were a great edition to one last year too. Tha magpies killed the rhizome though :angry:  I may have killed it with kindness too.

Cheers Brad


----------



## manticle (28/4/09)

gilbrew said:


> Hops go to:
> 
> bradsbrew
> kram
> ...



Hey,

Very pleased to see I made the list but your message with your address hasn't made it to my inbox.

I hope my sample lives up to the fine fresh ingredients. I may be posting here for recipe help.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sammus (28/4/09)

What everyone else said, cheers x 10000 and look forward to a sample of whatever I manage to create


----------



## Mantis (28/4/09)

Generous guesture dude.
To slow here
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## manticle (28/4/09)

To pass on the love, once I've developed a recipe I'm happy to give the remainder to a local brewer. I'll post when it's time as I have no idea yet how flower amounts compare to pellets so I'm just assuming I'll have some left over.


----------



## Sammus (29/4/09)

Just sent my envelope


----------



## Swinging Beef (29/4/09)

too slow
I love Chinook


----------



## NickB (29/4/09)

Thanks mate, much appreciated!

Sent my envelope today too 

Cheers!


----------



## Cocko (11/5/09)

The eagle has landed!! 

Woo Hoo!

Cheers again gilbrew :beerbang:


----------



## wyatt_girth (11/5/09)

Mine came today too. Thanks again gilbrew. Very generous of you.


----------



## manticle (12/5/09)

Thankyou. Got mine this morning.


----------



## kram (12/5/09)

Mine arrived this morning, cheers again. They smell great.

Surprised the packaged wasn't already opened with the message on the back! haha


----------



## Sammus (12/5/09)

Another one here. They smell awesome, and my parcel had been opened and resealed by auspost :lol:

Only fit 58g in the envelope, should've sent a bigger one! Still, $5 for 2oz delivered is pretty good B)

Now what to brew?


----------



## kram (13/5/09)

Hop porn!


----------



## Sammus (13/5/09)

Lol I had my parcel in the car with me and couldn't wait till I got home, I was parked waiting for someone and I'd opened them, and smelling the bag and fondling the flowers and whatnot. Then I noticed people giving me strange looks from the footpath lol... can only imagine what they were thinking


----------



## kram (13/5/09)

I got it delivered to my work address, found out a couple of directors had quite intimate knowledge about another herbal variety from the same species... "do you dry them the same as....." haha


----------

